# Montar una pequeña pasteleria



## Pastelitos (26 Ene 2015)

Me estoy planteando montar una pastelería para hacer y vender pasteles, tartas, mantecados, pastas…

Me gustaría saber qué forma jurídica sería más aconsejable. Yo pienso que SL.

Por otra parte, algo que me gustaría saber es todo lo que hay que pagar. No entiendo mucho de esto de crear empresas, pero creo que habría que pagar al ayuntamiento algún impuesto que otro, a hacienda, leo por algunos sitios cosas como retenciones, iva, irpf, pagos trimestrales y la verdad es que no entiendo de todos estos temas. Estoy totalmente perdido.

Sobre el tamaño de la pastelería, cuento con una pequeña casita antigua que habría que reformar. ¿Hay que cumplir unas medidas? ¿Donde puedo encontrar información sobre los requisitos?

¿Es necesario tener estudios para poder montarla? Solo tengo graduado escolar.

Cualquier orientación es agradecida 

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Wallebot (26 Ene 2015)

Tienda donde vendes al publico o fabrica que vende a tiendas?

Necesitaras el titulo de manipulador de alimentos, pero son cuatro cosas basica. Esta muy bien para que la gente sepa lo basico. Ĺavarse las manos y cuestiones de higiene basica. Es lo menos dificil de lo que necesitas.


Que trabajos has tenido? has tenido algun puesto de encargada?


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ene 2015)

Sin una hinjenieria imposible, pregunta al Dr. inferno, hinjeniero magdalenas


----------



## Avanza (26 Ene 2015)

Hola Pastelitos, con tener conocimientos sobre lo que quieres montar y ganas es suficiente para crear la empresa. En cuanto las dudas ( que veo son muchas) lo mejor es que contrates una asesoría porque si no sabes te puede ocasionar problemas.

En cuanto autónomo o sociedad limitada, depende de muchos factores, si hay riesgo en que el negocio salga mal con proveedores, si hay un volumen de facturación alto, pequeño...

Lo normal es que al principio para facturaciones pequeñas sea mejor facturar como autónomo.


----------



## jorobachov (26 Ene 2015)

Lo mejor es que la abras fuera de España. Cualquier día surge de la nada un lobby progre de obesos afectados por el consumo de repostería e ilegalizan el sector, te declaran delincuente o vete tu a saber que.


----------



## McArrow (26 Ene 2015)

A la panadera de mi barrio le costó cerca de 4.000 cambiarse de local entre permisos, tasas y adaptación a normativas varias de seguridad, de higiene, antiincendios etc. Esto es Madrid.

Pregunta en tu ayuntamiento y en tu comunidad y cuenta con que te mientan. Las exigencias en este tipo de negocios suelen ir surgiendo sobre la marcha (y cuando ya tienes la mitad de la reforma hecha).


----------



## kenny220 (26 Ene 2015)

sabes hacer pasteles?


----------



## Pastelitos (26 Ene 2015)

Wallebot dijo:


> Tienda donde vendes al publico o fabrica que vende a tiendas?
> 
> Necesitaras el titulo de manipulador de alimentos, pero son cuatro cosas basica. Esta muy bien para que la gente sepa lo basico. Ĺavarse las manos y cuestiones de higiene basica. Es lo menos dificil de lo que necesitas.
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora, he trabajado en atención al cliente en una oficina, pero trabajo solo unos meses al año y cobro muy poco, porque estoy solo por 5 horas. Por cierto, sería encargado 



elamigoinformatico dijo:


> para hacer pasteles tartas y mantecados y pastas se necesita bastante infraestructura a no ser que el volumen de ventas sea mínimo el cual no compensa, quizás te interese mas hacer lo que hacen la mayoría de pastelerías que es comprar los productos prefabricados a un distribuidor y después darles un golpe de horno y venderlos.



El negocio estaría en un pueblo de 5000 habitantes donde hay competencia, pero tengo fe en que funcionaría, ya que cuento con local en buena zona sin tener que pagar alquiler, que ya es algo. Por otro lado, aquí nos conoce todo el pueblo mucho por el trabajo de mis padres y creo que una vez que probasen, les gustaría. Por otro lado, la competencia tiene unos precios bastante altos para lo que valen sus productos. Una docena de pastelitos de nada cuestan 15€ y prácticamente son todo nata. Los veo estancados en vender siempre lo mismo y no innovan. Yo quiero crear cuanto pueda, es decir, hacer una serie de pasteles siempre, pero de vez en cuando sacar cositas especiales, por ejemplo en san valentin pasteles con forma de corazón, en halloween dulces con forma de brujas y monstruos, en verano dulces helados... No tengo muchos conocimientos, pero son cosas que se pueden hacer usando la imaginación y con algunos conocimientos básicos. He visto un curso de cuatro meses que me gustaría hacer, si esta idea prospera, claro.

Se que habría que invertir, especialmente en horno, cámara frigorífica, expositor y coste de luz, aunque para esto, estaba pensando, quizás sea una burrada, si pudiera instalar en el tejado placas solares y unas baterías, más que nada para el tema del horno. No se, tengo que mirar el consumo que pueden tener un horno, la capacidad de las baterías... Cuento con algunos ahorros que podría invertir, pero no me puedo precipitar.

Comprar productos prefabricados, no podría. Aquí los clientes son exigentes. Vivimos en una zona donde se fabrican muchas cosas artesanales y abrir un negocio con productos prefabricados no tendría éxito, más que nada porque la gente no vendría a comprarlos teniendo la opción de comprar productos artesanales.



Avanza dijo:


> Hola Pastelitos, con tener conocimientos sobre lo que quieres montar y ganas es suficiente para crear la empresa. En cuanto las dudas ( que veo son muchas) lo mejor es que contrates una asesoría porque si no sabes te puede ocasionar problemas.
> 
> En cuanto autónomo o sociedad limitada, depende de muchos factores, si hay riesgo en que el negocio salga mal con proveedores, si hay un volumen de facturación alto, pequeño...
> 
> Lo normal es que al principio para facturaciones pequeñas sea mejor facturar como autónomo.



Desde luego para todo el tema de constitución de empresa y gestión, no me quedaría más remedio que contratar una asesoria. Aunque mi padre tiene conocimientos del tema, pero quiero poder orientarme antes de presentar la idea a mi padre. La mayor traba es presentarsela :´(



Kastilien dijo:


> Lo mejor es que la abras fuera de España. Cualquier día surge de la nada un lobby progre de obesos afectados por el consumo de repostería e ilegalizan el sector, te declaran delincuente o vete tu a saber que.



Creeme, si pudiera, la montaría en EEUU, pero a menos que me toque un visado en el sorteo anual, por el momento no puedo. Quizás en la unión europea haya algún país donde sea más fácil y menos sangrante montar una empresa, pero si tuviera que irme, preferiría EEUU. Hay opciones para irse allí, creo que era montando un negocio y contratando a 10 americanos, pero para hacer eso de golpe hay que tener mucha pasta.

Montar un negocio en España es una de las mayores aventuras. Indiana Jones tenía que rodar una película aquí en España montando un negocio. En vez de perseguirle una roca gigante, le perseguiría el gobierno, hacienda y resto de chorizos y de esos, no se libraba.

Saludos y gracias a todos/as por las respuestas.


----------



## Lombroso (26 Ene 2015)

Un consejo: monta también una cafetería en el mismo local aunque sea con 4 mesitas, te aumentará un 20% tu facturación


----------



## assasin (26 Ene 2015)

Pastelitos dijo:


> Me estoy planteando montar una pastelería para hacer y vender pasteles, tartas, mantecados, pastas…
> 
> Me gustaría saber qué forma jurídica sería más aconsejable. Yo pienso que SL.
> 
> ...



Pides mucha información, tienes que leer mucho, busca en Google y lee, lee y lee. Después contrasta la información con un gestor o Administraciones Públicas.

Si desde el primer día estás seguro que vas a vender y eres tu solo, yo me daría de alta como autónomo (preguntar en la Seguridad Social, calcula unos 250€ mes). Los impuestos se pagan a hacienda (preguntar en la AEAT, yo pago el IVA trimestralmente y es sencillo hacer facturas). Un gestor te llevará el tema de la SS y AEAT por 50€ mes si no tienes muchas facturas.

Por el momento nada de local para el público, un puesto en mercadillos, ferias etc puede ser una buena forma de intentarlo.

Y mientras lo intentas, te informas de los requisitos para abrir un local.

Suerte


----------



## Sigh (27 Ene 2015)

Pastelitos dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué forma jurídica sería más aconsejable. Yo pienso que SL.



Para empezar y con este tipo de negocio, no creo que te compense la SL. Has pensado en autonomos?
Las SL no son recomendables a no ser que vayas a incurrir en grandes volumenes de negocio, que haya riesgos de impago o de contraer altas deudas, o que ya tengas unos ingresos muy altos. Para autonomos todo es mas sencillo al principio, pagaras menos seguridad social, pagaras menos impuestos por los beneficios...


----------



## Joeng Jan (27 Ene 2015)

Lombroso dijo:


> Un consejo: monta también una cafetería en el mismo local aunque sea con 4 mesitas, te aumentará un 20% tu facturación



Cierto. Al café se le saca mucho beneficio. No tengo números, pero diría que es el producto con más margen de todos. Buscando más info, he encontrado esto. Quizás te ayude para tu proyecto: Calcular la rentabilidad del negocio - Hablando del Cafe
Suerte


----------



## amenhotep (27 Ene 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> Cierto. Al café se le saca mucho beneficio. No tengo números, pero diría que es el producto con más margen de todos. Buscando más info, he encontrado esto. Quizás te ayude para tu proyecto: Calcular la rentabilidad del negocio - Hablando del Cafe
> Suerte



Cuando tomas un café en una mesa, no estás pagando el café sino la mesa.


----------



## Z4LMAN (27 Ene 2015)

elamigoinformatico dijo:


> para hacer pasteles tartas y mantecados y pastas se necesita bastante infraestructura a no ser que el volumen de ventas sea mínimo el cual no compensa, quizás te interese mas hacer lo que hacen la mayoría de pastelerías que es comprar los productos prefabricados a un distribuidor y después darles un golpe de horno y venderlos.



Y una polla....un horno y una amasadora profesional y va que chuta de momento....


----------



## Inferno (27 Ene 2015)

Vamos a ver tio,pero tu eres Pastelero??

Sabes algo sobre ese Oficio??


----------



## Lombroso (27 Ene 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> Cuando tomas un café en una mesa, no estás pagando el café sino la mesa.



El tener el horno montado tipo cafetería te reporta la ventaja de que mucha gente que va a por el pan se toma un café y viceversa, además un horno/pastelería a las 5:00 h. está abierto y los 4 que acaban de trabajar o que entran a esa hora y no tienen nada abierto se acostumbran a ir a tomarse un café y coger el pan o coger algo para el almuerzo.


----------



## Pastelitos (27 Ene 2015)

Wallebot dijo:


> Tienda donde vendes al publico o fabrica que vende a tiendas?
> 
> Necesitaras el titulo de manipulador de alimentos, pero son cuatro cosas basica. Esta muy bien para que la gente sepa lo basico. Ĺavarse las manos y cuestiones de higiene basica. Es lo menos dificil de lo que necesitas.
> 
> ...



Por el título de manipulador de alimentos, no hay problema. Hasta hora he trabajado en atención al cliente en una oficina. Por cierto, sería “encargado” 



elamigoinformatico dijo:


> para hacer pasteles tartas y mantecados y pastas se necesita bastante infraestructura a no ser que el volumen de ventas sea mínimo el cual no compensa, quizás te interese mas hacer lo que hacen la mayoría de pastelerías que es comprar los productos prefabricados a un distribuidor y después darles un golpe de horno y venderlos.



En donde vivo, la gente está acostumbrada a comprar productos artesanales, ya que por suerte hay fábricas locales donde hacen y venden sus propios productos artesanales. Aquí los productos prefabricados no tendrían ventas. Es un pueblo pequeñito de unos 5000 habitantes donde nos conocemos todos. Tengo la suerte, por el trabajo de mis padres, de ser bastante conocido, lo cual me da algo de ventaja, aunque tampoco mucha.

Cuento con un local no muy grande de tres plantas en el centro del pueblo. Al menos ahorraría en alquiler.



Avanza dijo:


> Hola Pastelitos, con tener conocimientos sobre lo que quieres montar y ganas es suficiente para crear la empresa. En cuanto las dudas ( que veo son muchas) lo mejor es que contrates una asesoría porque si no sabes te puede ocasionar problemas.
> 
> En cuanto autónomo o sociedad limitada, depende de muchos factores, si hay riesgo en que el negocio salga mal con proveedores, si hay un volumen de facturación alto, pequeño...
> 
> Lo normal es que al principio para facturaciones pequeñas sea mejor facturar como autónomo.



De prosperar, si, contrataría una asesoría que se encargase de todo. De momento solo quiero poder hacer alguna cuenta. Saber todo lo que hay que pagar de impuestos, donde y cuanto aproximadamente, ya sea un importe fijo o un porcentaje de beneficios…



Kastilien dijo:


> Lo mejor es que la abras fuera de España. Cualquier día surge de la nada un lobby progre de obesos afectados por el consumo de repostería e ilegalizan el sector, te declaran delincuente o vete tu a saber que.



Se que la situación en España es complicada. Solo nos ponen trabas y nos sangran por todas partes. Por el momento, me quedo aquí. Estoy pendiente de si me toca una visa a EEUU en el sorteo, pero es más fácil que te toque el Euromillon, que ya es difícil.



McArrow dijo:


> A la panadera de mi barrio le costó cerca de 4.000 cambiarse de local entre permisos, tasas y adaptación a normativas varias de seguridad, de higiene, antiincendios etc. Esto es Madrid.
> 
> Pregunta en tu ayuntamiento y en tu comunidad y cuenta con que te mientan. Las exigencias en este tipo de negocios suelen ir surgiendo sobre la marcha (y cuando ya tienes la mitad de la reforma hecha).



En el ayuntamiento hay familiares de una pastelería. Sé que es competencia, pero no le temo. Ellos están bastante estancados en vender siempre lo mismo. Yo quiero sacar productos nuevos, aparte de los habituales y tener unos precios razonables, no cobrar 15€ por una docena de pasteles que son todo biscocho y nata. Aquí la gente es novelera, abres un negocio y se cambian de momento. Si sabes mantenerlos, son tuyos.



kenny220 dijo:


> sabes hacer pasteles?



Si no supiese, no me lo plantearía. Se hacer algunas cosas. De todas formas, de prosperar la idea, haría un curso que he visto en una escuela de hostelería para tener más y mejores conocimientos.



Josewf dijo:


> Si no hay experiencia en el sector con un capital por detrás, clientes y proveedores asegurados vas a perder el dinero invertido y vas a ser mas pobre de lo que eras cuando comenzaste.
> Lo único que vas a servir es para poner un grano de arena a las proclamas de las instituciones sobre nuevos negocios creados (los que cierran no los cuentan)
> Son miles los autónomos o mini empresas que comienzan todos los años tratando de sacarse un salario y tienen que cerrar la puerta al de poco con perdidas.
> 
> ...



Sé que es muy difícil abrirse camino en un negocio nuevo, no por experiencia propia, por la experiencia que han compartido otros emprendedores conmigo. Pero en esta vida hay que arriesgarse. He tenido anteriormente otras ideas de negocio, la primera, una tienda de informática cuando solo había abierta otra. No lo hice en su momento. Ahora hay cuatro y todas ganando. Hubiera estado bien porque llevo más de 15 años reparando ordenadores y es algo que se me da bien. Hoy no me lo planteo más que nada porque estoy algo harto de arreglar ordenadores. Después pensé en la que hoy es un negocio que se ha expandido por todas partes, pan precalentado. Cuando lo vi como idea de negocio, pensé que no tendría mucho éxito. Hoy hay en mi pueblo por lo menos 20 sitios que venden pan precalentado.

Ahora se me ha ocurrido la pastelería porque disfruto en una cocina haciendo dulces. No me importa pasarme la mañana preparando masas, amasando, horneando… A veces cuando estoy haciendo una receta, se me ocurre como cambiarla un poco para darle mejor sabor y la verdad es que disfruto. Quiero un trabajo en el que me divierta, no el que tengo ahora, que trabajo dos o tres meses al año cobrando una miseria porque estoy por 5 horas y me las paso amargado teniendo que aplicar normativas con las que no estoy de acuerdo a clientes que vienen pensando que disfruto aplicándolas y puteandoles. Si, odio mi minitrabajo actual, por si no se ha notado.

He pensado otras ideas de negocio, pero por más que he buscado, aquí está todo hecho y pocas cosas se me dan bien. Hasta me había planteado lo de criar caracoles, pero viendo un hilo del foro, veo que es un negocio muy jodido.



Lombroso dijo:


> Un consejo: monta también una cafetería en el mismo local aunque sea con 4 mesitas, te aumentará un 20% tu facturación



No es mala idea, aunque no sé qué pensar en el tema del café. Hay empresarios que me han dicho que se le saca mucho y otros que no se le saca nada. Ya no sé qué pensar 

Tendría también para vender algunos artículos como cajas de bombones nestle, chocolatinas, botellas de guinda, anises y cuatro cosas así que suelen venderse en pastelerías.



assasin dijo:


> Pides mucha información, tienes que leer mucho, busca en Google y lee, lee y lee. Después contrasta la información con un gestor o Administraciones Públicas.
> 
> Si desde el primer día estás seguro que vas a vender y eres tu solo, yo me daría de alta como autónomo (preguntar en la Seguridad Social, calcula unos 250€ mes). Los impuestos se pagan a hacienda (preguntar en la AEAT, yo pago el IVA trimestralmente y es sencillo hacer facturas). Un gestor te llevará el tema de la SS y AEAT por 50€ mes si no tienes muchas facturas.
> 
> ...



Y



Sigh dijo:


> Para empezar y con este tipo de negocio, no creo que te compense la SL. Has pensado en autonomos?
> Las SL no son recomendables a no ser que vayas a incurrir en grandes volumenes de negocio, que haya riesgos de impago o de contraer altas deudas, o que ya tengas unos ingresos muy altos. Para autonomos todo es mas sencillo al principio, pagaras menos seguridad social, pagaras menos impuestos por los beneficios...



Gracias, al principio no me planteaba lo de autónomo, pero veo que puede ser una buena opción.



Joeng Jan dijo:


> Cierto. Al café se le saca mucho beneficio. No tengo números, pero diría que es el producto con más margen de todos. Buscando más info, he encontrado esto. Quizás te ayude para tu proyecto: Calcular la rentabilidad del negocio - Hablando del Cafe
> Suerte



Bien, le echaré un vistazo a ese enlace.



amenhotep dijo:


> Cuando tomas un café en una mesa, no estás pagando el café sino la mesa.



Uhmm, probablemente por tener servicio de café tenga que pagar más. No me extrañaría.



PistolasJoe dijo:


> Y una polla....un horno y una amasadora profesional y va que chuta de momento....



Jejeje me gusta el comentario, anima mucho 



Inferno dijo:


> Vamos a ver tio,pero tu eres Pastelero??
> 
> Sabes algo sobre ese Oficio??



Bueno, algo se, de todas formas, como dije más arriba, hay un curso que haría si la idea prospera.



Lombroso dijo:


> El tener el horno montado tipo cafetería te reporta la ventaja de que mucha gente que va a por el pan se toma un café y viceversa, además un horno/pastelería a las 5:00 h. está abierto y los 4 que acaban de trabajar o que entran a esa hora y no tienen nada abierto se acostumbran a ir a tomarse un café y coger el pan o coger algo para el almuerzo.



Mi idea no es tener abierto a esas horas desde luego. Abriría a las 9 de la mañana hasta la hora que fuera. Tampoco hacer pan. Aquí hay dos panificadores y más de 30 locales vendiendo sus panes. 


Muchas gracias a todos/as por las respuestas y saludos.


----------



## twetter (27 Ene 2015)

vaya tela, no tiene n.p.i idea de hacer pasteles (algo se...), no quiere currar mucho (a partir de las 9 de la mañana, que seran las 10), no tiene ni idea de montar una empresa y para mas inri, no piensa currar el, (estare de "encargado").

Luego saldar en algun medio, diciendo "me han engañado".

Asi va el pais..


----------



## Wallebot (27 Ene 2015)

Abrir a las 9 muchas veces significa entrar bastante antes en preparar las cosas.

Es tonteria madrugar mas que los clientes. Hay que ajustarse lo que se pueda a ellos.



Pastelitos el encargado se encarga de bastantes cosas y se acerca mas a lo que haria si la empresa fuese suya. Por eso preguntaba si ya habias trabajado de eso aparte de en atencion.
Por la tematica pensaba que eras chica, me habia hecho ilusiones 

Has hecho alguna cata? quien a probado tus productos? haz mas catas, e Intenta decirles que sean sinceros y que te indiquen defectos. Hay gente que dice "no me gusta y no saben decirte porque" y otras afinan mas en que fallan.


Supongo que por ahi, los chavales de colegios hacen cosas para sacarse el viaje de de findecurso, podrias ofrecerte para ayudar a que ellos hagan pasteles y los vendan.
Si puede cobrar por la ayuda mejor, pero gratis a lo mejor te vale para crear clienterla.


En un programa una mujer se sacaba un dinero en negro haciendo pasteles a una pasteleria. La llamaban a casa y se ponia manos en la masa y lo llevaba a la tienda en coche. Le daban 5 o 9e por tarta.


Tal vez podrias probar algo parecido, a ver si gustan tus productos.


----------



## Fuego azul (27 Ene 2015)

Inferno dijo:


> Vamos a ver tio,pero tu eres Pastelero??
> 
> Sabes algo sobre ese Oficio??



Que coño va a saber si pregunta donde matricularse en la hunibersidad de pasteleria :ouch:


----------



## Bangbang (27 Ene 2015)

Abrir a la 9 una pasteleria/cafeteria? La de bajo de mi casa esta a las 7 abierta y a las 7:30 esta a tope.


----------



## Inferno (27 Ene 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Que coño va a saber si pregunta donde matricularse en la hunibersidad de pasteleria :ouch:



joerrr no habia leido eso pues. :ouch:

Vamos a ver Pastelitos de los cojones,si no tienes ni idea sobre el Oficio lo primero que hay que hacer es aprender.

Quieres aprender a ser un Pastelero Profesional?? tienes dinero y quieres estudiar en Alicante con el mejor Pastelero de Europa para salir de la Academia hecho un pastelero 5 estrellas??

Busca en el Google "Cursos de pasteleria con Torreblanca",y ahi puedes mirar los precios y las condiciones,y si te interesa y eres joven (que lo eres) pues adelante.

Pero sin saber una mierda sobre el oficio....que coño vas a montar.


----------



## Risitas (27 Ene 2015)

Lo que deberías montar es competencia a latorta.es

Mira el mapa y veras que por el norte están creciendo a toda pastilla.

Se distribullen en cafeterias, panaderias, hasta incluso tienen mensajeros en moto como en Vigo.. Tienen exito en los cumpleaños en empresas y son riquisimas...


----------



## Pastelitos (28 Ene 2015)

twetter dijo:


> vaya tela, no tiene n.p.i idea de hacer pasteles (algo se...), no quiere currar mucho (a partir de las 9 de la mañana, que seran las 10), no tiene ni idea de montar una empresa y para mas inri, no piensa currar el, (estare de "encargado").
> 
> Luego saldar en algun medio, diciendo "me han engañado".
> 
> Asi va el pais..



No tengo interés en abrir al público antes porque lo más probable es que por temas de espacio, ni siquiera tuviera cafetería. Mi interés es montar una PASTELERIA, de venta de PASTELES. Lo del café ya se vería.

Sé que un negocio con horario de apertura de 9:00 de la mañana en realidad supone entrar algunas horas antes, más en este tipo de negocio en el que hay que preparar muchas masas y montajes para meter en el horno, freir…, pero de nada me sirve abrir la puerta al publico a las 5:00 en un pueblo en el que los que se levantan a esa hora es para irse al campo y en vez de llevarse pasteles se llevan bocadillos, si ni siquiera tengo café.

Se hacer pasteles, algo se, algunos montajes con biscochos y nata, creación de masas, amasado, elaboración de hojaldres, pestiños, torrijas, churros, tartas, magdalenas, galletas, empanadillas rellenas, algunos dulces fritos de diseño propio, tartas de queso, piñas rellenas… Llevo muchos años elaborándolos en casa y puedo asegurar que mejores críticos que mi familia, no hay ninguno. Si algo me sale mal no dudan en hacérmelo “tragar” literalmente.
Por supuesto, insisto en que de prosperar la idea, me gustaría hacer un curso que he visto en una escuela de hostelería con el fin de aprender nuevas técnicas con las que poder desarrollar ideas mejores.

Por otra parte, no sé de donde se saca eso de “estaré de encargado”.



Wallebot dijo:


> Abrir a las 9 muchas veces significa entrar bastante antes en preparar las cosas.
> 
> Es tonteria madrugar mas que los clientes. Hay que ajustarse lo que se pueda a ellos.
> 
> ...



Como debería quedar claro en el comentario inmediatamente anterior a este, no sería encargado. El negocio lo montaría yo y desarrollaría yo. Contaría con la ayuda desinteresada de mi familia en principio para poder llevar a cabo todas las funciones. Si el negocio fuese bien, ya me plantearía contratar a alguien, pero en principio no podría con tanto gasto.

Lamento desilusionarte por ser tio 

Como catas, suelo repartir entre vecinos, porque muchas veces, ya que me pongo, hago de sobra. El otro día hice empanadillas rellenas y ya que había puesto la freidora, hice 80 para repartirlas. Me gusta picarme con un amigo que tiene muy buena mano para hacer dulces. Unas veces le recomiendo algún cambio y otras veces es el quien me los recomienda. Así estamos cada dos por tres llevándonos dulces.



Bangbang dijo:


> Abrir a la 9 una pasteleria/cafeteria? La de bajo de mi casa esta a las 7 abierta y a las 7:30 esta a tope.



Reitero que lo de cafetería sería una opción, no me la planteo muy en serio. No tengo interés en servir café. Si me pusiera podía vender hasta comida para llevar, pero una sola persona no puede hacer todo, y contratar a alguien al comienzo es la ruina asegurada.

Sé que hay muchos negocios abiertos a las 7 de la mañana. La pastelería del pueblo vecino abre a las 10:00 y le va de escándalo. Por cierto, no sirve café, solo pasteles para llevar.

Aquí la mayoría de los negocios abren a las 10:00, tiendas de regalo, de ropa, muebles, electrónica… Todas saben que antes de esa hora, las calles están vacías. Yo abriría a las 9:00.


----------



## Medianoche (28 Ene 2015)

Un par de consejos por si no estás trolleando.



Pastelitos dijo:


> Se hacer pasteles, algo se, algunos montajes con biscochos y nata



Aprende y esmérate en escribir correctamente el nombre de tus productos.
Te puedo asegurar que si veo el cartel "Biscochos caseros", no entro; llamame prejuicioso.



Pastelitos dijo:


> Llevo muchos años elaborándolos en casa y puedo asegurar que mejores críticos que mi familia, no hay ninguno. Si algo me sale mal no dudan en hacérmelo “tragar” literalmente.



¿Tu clientela va a ser tu familia o el resto del universo?
Si además piensas que vas a utilizar los mismos productos para la producción en cadena que cuando quieres darte un homenaje en casa, tal vez metas la pata hasta el fondo.


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Ene 2015)

aqui falta saber una cosa


ERES BOLLERA, O SOLO PASTELERA


----------



## energia01 (28 Ene 2015)

De siempre he tenido la certeza de que los trabajos en hostelería son bastante sacrificados. 

Madrugar mucho, trabajar un montón de horas y acostarse temprano.

Además que muchos sufren alergias por manipular tantos productos. 

Un horror


----------



## Fuego azul (28 Ene 2015)

Inferno dijo:


> joerrr no habia leido eso pues. :ouch:
> 
> Vamos a ver Pastelitos de los cojones,si no tienes ni idea sobre el Oficio lo primero que hay que hacer es aprender.
> 
> ...



Bah, no te preocupes, yo se un poco de paginas webs y las ideas que leo son parecidas, unas idas de olla que dices, pero sino tienes ni puta idea :ouch:

Ni te cuento en el mundo real, hemprendedores con ideas revolucionarias que son putas copias de algo en la red

Pues en pasteleria lo mismo, con el EGB necesito estudios para hacer brioches?

Pues si, hinjenieria pasteles


----------



## Wallebot (28 Ene 2015)

Pastelitos, antes que nada felicitarte lo templado que eres con los trolles. Caso el minimo XD

Lo de encargado o encargada  lo digo porque en el negocio vas a hacer todo tu, el trabajo remangado y el de gestion, organizacion, etc. Si has sido encargado pues te viene bien para saber organizarte.

Solo por eso. si no lo has sido, pues tampoco es imposible que sepas gestionar un negocio.

A parte de tu familia conviene el veredicto de gente con gustos mas diversos. pero ya veo que has ofrecido a vecinos.


----------



## Pastelitos (29 Ene 2015)

Wallebot dijo:


> Pastelitos, antes que nada felicitarte lo templado que eres con los trolles. Caso el minimo XD
> 
> Lo de encargado o encargada  lo digo porque en el negocio vas a hacer todo tu, el trabajo remangado y el de gestion, organizacion, etc. Si has sido encargado pues te viene bien para saber organizarte.
> 
> ...



Bueno, estoy acostumbrado a tener que encargarme de todo. En la oficina, aunque mis funciones se limitan técnicamente a atender clientes, tengo que estar pendiente de solucionar problemas de otros compañeros, que raro es el día que no tienen, solucionar sus errores, estar pendiente de los productos que cambian a diario, normativas y procedimientos nuevos todas las semanas, control de stock, solucionar algunas incidencias y reclamaciones... 

Sobre los trolls, muchas veces es mejor ignorarlos jajaja, pero si les puedo responder, procuro no rebajarme a su nivel 

Un saludo.


----------



## Z4LMAN (12 Abr 2015)

Pastelitos dijo:


> Bueno, estoy acostumbrado a tener que encargarme de todo. En la oficina, aunque mis funciones se limitan técnicamente a atender clientes, tengo que estar pendiente de solucionar problemas de otros compañeros, que raro es el día que no tienen, solucionar sus errores, estar pendiente de los productos que cambian a diario, normativas y procedimientos nuevos todas las semanas, control de stock, solucionar algunas incidencias y reclamaciones...
> 
> Sobre los trolls, muchas veces es mejor ignorarlos jajaja, pero si les puedo responder, procuro no rebajarme a su nivel
> 
> Un saludo.




La pasteleria esta ya montada? Lo digo porque acabo de comer y por ir a por una bandejita..


----------



## -H- (12 Abr 2015)

Error, haz panadería. El ingrediente del pan es barato y lleva menos mano de obra. La pastelería el ingrediente es caro y lleva mucha mano de obra, sino consigues vender buena parte la has liado. Negocio muy complejo


----------



## luismarple (13 Abr 2015)

Por qué no pruebas a trabajar en una pastelería antes de meterte en ese berzal? o a preparar pasteles en casa, ahora se lleva mucho lo de las tartas a medida con fondant, que te las hacen de lo que quieras. Lo puedes hacer en casa y te sacas unas pelillas.

Y de paso te vas haciendo una idea de lo puto (o sencillo) que puede ser ese negocio si gastarte ni un duro.


----------



## Fuego azul (13 Abr 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> De verdad que lo intento, con toda la buena intención, pero no entiendo que se le pasa por la cabeza a las personas que abren este tipo de hilos.
> 
> Quieres montar una pastelería y no sabes lo que consume un horno, o qué requisitos tiene que tener en cuanto a medidas, y por lo que parece tampoco sabes de pastelería industrial ni has trabajado nunca en una pastelería.
> 
> ...



Por favor, bajas el nivel del floro, aqui son todos hinjenieros, como dejan apuntarse gente sin estudios, calopez se va a tener que poner mas serio.

Abres un hilo sobre medicina, y salen 200 medicos, abres uno de mecanica 200 mecanicos, una consulta legal 200 avojados

Yo a veces me siento como tu, una piltrafilla en este floro de eminencias, todos saben de todo, ahora preguntas por privado si han abierto un off shore, si saben como montar una empresa en london y la respuesta es siempre la misma, es facil pero yo no lo hice aun ::


----------



## luismarple (13 Abr 2015)

Por un casual el creador de este hilo no será familia del que quiere ser doblador porque en una boda su abuela le dijo que tiene una voz muy bonita, verdad?


----------



## energia01 (13 Abr 2015)

panqueque dijo:


> De verdad que lo intento, con toda la buena intención, pero no entiendo que se le pasa por la cabeza a las personas que abren este tipo de hilos.
> 
> Quieres montar una pastelería y no sabes lo que consume un horno, o qué requisitos tiene que tener en cuanto a medidas, y por lo que parece tampoco sabes de pastelería industrial ni has trabajado nunca en una pastelería.
> 
> ...



A poco que te muevas ves que mucho de lo que se vende fuera como trabajo profesional es una chapuza. 

Como espere a tener experiencia se puede morir de viejo. 

Mejor que se lance y lidie con los problemas día a día.


----------



## luismarple (13 Abr 2015)

Pero puede lanzarse haciendo tartas de cumpleaños a medida en casa, con un gasto de montaje 0.

Luego si la cosa pita y efectivamente ve que puede podría plantearse montar algo más gordo.


----------

